# I Like Eggs



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

and Cigars of course, silly you, lets try and stay on topic if we can.
*So, I like eggs*​
Most folks Like Eggs just a couple of ways.

I Love em, Poached, Fried Over Easy, Sunny Side Up, Scrambled and my Uber Favorite a 3 Egg Omelet with as much cheese, meat n veggies as I can stuff inside that taste of Heaven.

*Yummmmmmmm !!!

So What did you have for Breakfast before your first Cigar or Pipe for the day?

I had Poached eggs on whole wheat toast today on our new west wh**at ever it is toaster egg poacher thinggeee,

and YOU?

Ohhh, did I mention,

I Like Eggs *:thumb:​


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm lucky I like eggs too since I just restarted my diet and I'm eating at least 4 egg whites a day. It's not as good without the yolk but it's a crucial part of my diet.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

UBAH said:


> I Like Eggs [/B][/COLOR]:thumb:[/CENTER]


how about an actual picture of your self as proof? No, I'm not from Missouri, but Sicilian, which is even worse.


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

splattttttt said:


> how about an actual picture of your self as proof? No, I'm not from Missouri, but Sicilian, which is even worse.


OK

:fencing::drinking::clock:eep::cheer2::spy::bathbaby::washing::croc::jaw::scared::emptybath::bolt:


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

wut?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Eggs is good, thread is in the wrong place & I'm not egging or smoking due to strep throat.










Before the chicken OR the egg came lolcats.


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear you're under the weather Warren, hope you're up n about soon! I'm fighting a bug myself. Agaaaaiiin...

I'm a fan of sunny side up eggs with fried Haggis and a wee bit of Tobassco! An Eggcellent way to start your day!

Slainte'!

Doc


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

ezlevor said:


> wut?


I Like Eggs, what do you like for breakfast?



Tashaz said:


> Eggs is good, thread is in the wrong place & I'm not egging or smoking due to strep throat.
> 
> Before the chicken OR the egg came lolcats.


 hwell: Sorry ,HECK, I'm a Virgin :baby: , I don't even know how :ask: to post a pic or link without the proper papers, the Puffer Elites can vaporize :laser: :smoke2: Me later after they move this thread to the proper permitted area. :bolt:

What if Folks also added a pic of your Breakfast and the Cigar you plan on enjoying after Breakfast. Maybe a little story as to why their particular cigar or pipe tobacco goes with their selection of breakfast for any given day.

Would that be OK to Leave this thread where she was born? :canada:

I still Like Eggs


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

wtf is all I can say at this point... This is almost like a trolling post or is...


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm not a fan of eggs no matter how they are cooked. Stinky, horrible tasting things that come from a chicken's ... :yuck:

Wait...... why are we talking about eggs? :ask: 

lol cheers -

Dazz


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Unless we are talking about the DE EGG... this post may be misplaced.... but I am totally confuzzled now...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Moved to appropriate forum.

I also like eggs! :tu


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Why is there no love for bacon.....you can't have eggs without bacon


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Just are 8 egg whites, not a fan of the yolks.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Quail eggs is where it is at...


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I've adopted a low carb lifestyle (except the occasional "the hell with it" meal) and eat eggs every day. Scrambled with cheese, veggies and any other crap I have around are the best, but I keep hard boiled on hand at all times. Amazing how quickly you go from famished to full when you down a couple eggs.


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

Today is not starting out too well, my wife hard boiled the last six of our eggs this morning before I awoke. mg:

I Like Eggs, but not hard boiled, so I had to settle for grape nuts mixed with fruit loops. :hungry:

Ehhh, don't knock it till Ya try it, it was pretty good IMHO. :eyebrows:

Now I'm relaxing with a Gran Habano Vintage 2002 and the hint of fruit loops really rounds out the flavors. :rockon:


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

There's a restaurant down here that makes Scotch Eggs using quail eggs. It's freakin delicious!!


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

HIM said:


> There's a restaurant down here that makes Scotch Eggs using quail eggs. It's freakin delicious!!


 Looks interesting, I'll give that a try when we sail out of the Keys to the Caribbean.

What's the name of the restaurant and which key is it located on ?


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

2 Cents and it's in Key West. If you go, go during their bacon happy hour!!


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

We had company over the weekend and I ordered some roasted pig and blood sausage from a local Puerto Ricon restarant.
Guess I ordered WAY TOO much food and had a lot of meat and sausage lefover.

Let me tell you, it's not going to waste.... for two mornings now, I am having blood sausage and onion omlet's... hmmmm soooo goooood......


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

UBAH said:


> Today is not starting out too well, my wife hard boiled the last six of our eggs this morning before I awoke. mg:
> 
> I Like Eggs, but not hard boiled, so I had to settle for grape nuts mixed with fruit loops. :hungry:
> 
> ...


Fred, there are so many ways to fix a hard boiled egg. Devil'em. Egg'o salad. Sliced over toast with bacon/ham lettuce and tomato, or my favorite... scotch egg | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

HIM said:


> 2 Cents and it's in Key West. If you go, go during their bacon happy hour!!


 Was just talking with my oldest Son in St. Thomas and He said that he has been to 2 Cents but never tried the Scotch Eggs".
He stayed on a hook in Marathon, Vaca Key at Boot Key Harbor last year before He Sailed Away.

:fish2:


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Dazz said:


> Wait...... why are we talking about eggs? :ask:


They're everyone's favorite gamete! Well, most peoples' 

Perfect soft-boiled eggs:
boil 1/2" water in a pot.
Put eggs in for exactly 6 minutes on a low boil.
Peel and eat - I like them on whole wheat toast with salt and pepper.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

4 egg whites with ham on whole wheat this morning


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

you like eggs you say?


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

Sixty Four ounces of Speedway Coffee in the large whole pot refill cup and 2 BK Double Croissant breakfast sandwiches.

Picked breakfast up this beautiful 44 degree morning on my Vino scooter and shared the GMO breakfast with my 22 year old autistic Son ( He's a 12 year old in a mans body and the perfect wont question anything 110% dedicated honest worker ).

Interesting fact: When my Son was born the odds of autism were just shy of 1 out of 1,200, Today it's 1 out of 34 !!! :twitch:

Guess the World needed more Loyal Service Workers. :suspicious:

:bathbaby:​


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

huskers said:


> you like eggs you say?


:spank: Not Those Eggs !!! :spank:​
:yo:​
Back to my rubber ducky :bathbaby:


----------



## phillipanthony (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeh! i am also like egg with wine.opcorn:


----------

